# Better than a Forge World Titan?



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

I've never been a big fan of the Forge World Titans, but I've always thought it would be bad-ass to have one to use in a game. The only reason I've never gotten one is the redunculous price for something I would not/could not use every game. I ran across this bad boy the other day on the internet from a company called dreamforge-games. They say the model is 8.5” tall, which I think is Titan size(?). And here is the best part… it’s about the same price as a Contemptor Dreadnought!!:shok:










It comes standard with the gatling gun and the sword seen in the Hel Cannon picture (below). However, I’m not a fan of the weak little sword arm that comes standard with it. It reminds me of the tiny hook hand Chris Elliotte had in Scary Movie 2. lol Fortunately it comes with a second Vulkan Cannon for the other arm if I pre-order. In fact they have different weapon types, but you can't substitute them.  










They don't have a big-ass Plasma Cannon arm, but the Hel Cannon looks pretty sweet.









Do you think it would be worth getting one and using it as “count as”? (Obviously not at a GW store). Regardless, the model looks uber sweet and I think I'm gonna get 2. I’m thinking Hel Cannon and right Mauler Arm for the first, and the Beowulf/Grendel Cannon and Ripper Saw for the second. Any thoughts?

Here's the Mortis Variant so you can see the scale. (not a fan of the Mortis, I think it looks like a Chaplain Titan... though I guess you could get the 4.5" tall Mini-Mortis and count is as a Chaplain Contemptor) I think that's about FW Titan size, right?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Somebody else had been posting things about these guys. I think Djinn or shaantitus.

They look like stellar models. I'd say go for it!
If I had the disposable cash I'd pick a Mortis up myself. It would make a great chaos titan, or knight/light titan.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Would also make a Pukka ork stompa. 

To the Mek shop!


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Ok, I found a size comparison picture of the Leviathan and FW Titan.










And this, just cause he looks bad-ass with the dual claws and red armor!!!!










You can get 4 of these for $300. That's still cheaper than just the FW Titan body with no weapons! lol :shok:

I found this online. This is a design for the Leviathan Azazel Pattern.










And here is the Gabriel pattern Leviathan.


















The Gabriel looks more like a Titan, but that Azazel looks sweet!!
Hopefully when/if they come out with these, they'll sell the heads so I can swap them out with one of the Crusader heads.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That last one makes me think of the Knights from Epic :biggrin:


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Tawa said:


> That last one makes me think of the Knights from Epic :biggrin:


Yeah, I can see that. It's like a cross between the Reaver Titan and the Epic Knight Titan.

Reaver Titan:










Epic Knight Titan:









It's what would happen if a Reaver hooked up with a Knight in a drunken night of debauchery.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

They are definitely trying to fill the void where knight titans should be. That last pic of the Gabriel especially is like the epic knight. I would be tempted to buy one myself.


----------



## Psydom (Jan 10, 2012)

lav25gunner said:


> You can get 4 of these for $300.


You can? I'm not so sure.. from what I can see that's only for the smaller version and only if you pledged cash to fund the development (that whole kick starter thing). 
The full size version is $350 and looks to be sold out..

I'm really really hoping you can prove me wrong 'cause I soooo want one (or two!)


----------



## Psydom (Jan 10, 2012)

Wait.. scratch that.. I've found what you're talking about.. you have to pledge money to it.. 

*note to self.. read ALL of it before shooting my mouth of..* :grin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Aww, look at the knight. Wish I still had all my Epic stuff now.

*gets all misty-eyed* :cray:


----------



## Psydom (Jan 10, 2012)

Well, I've gone and got me two of those bad boys.. nice find Lav!

I showed it to the wife who thought they looked wicked so that clinched it, I had to have 

Of course, I won't get it till November (probably early Dec I reckon), then we're off travelling for 6 months and emigrating to Oz so I won't get to work on it for 6 months after getting it but I thought it was too good a deal to pass up..


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

there is a big thread about the kick starter in news and rumours , is it better than a FW titan? No, its a nice enough model, its a bit plain and bland but its large and fits the imperial knight role which FW dont do, but its smaller than a warhound in height and width so not a good proxy and its not even in the same league as the reaver in level of detail.
But its cheap in comparison( well it is now because its plastic).


----------



## Psydom (Jan 10, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> its not even in the same league as the reaver in level of detail.
> But its cheap in comparison.....


I agree, it's probably not as detailed, though from what I can see it's not exactly tardy in that department, just a bit plainer on the outer armor.. but most importantly, if I was going to drop £300 on a FW titan, I would want to get some practice in first.. and I reckon at that price point you can afford to screw up a couple of these before getting on to one of them big boys from FW (god knows I'm far too scared to touch a FW titan!) 

But then I don't think it's supposed to compete with the FW titans, at least I hope not if you know what I mean.. I just reckon it's pretty cool and as a non-player I'm not fussed about it being table legal.. 

Does anyone know if there many other titan-ish sized models out there?

Edit: I just looked at the total cost to get a complete FW reaver titan.. if I'm not missing something it's £530!! (body + 2xarms +rocket launcher pod on top)


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Psydom said:


> I agree, it's probably not as detailed, though from what I can see it's not exactly tardy in that department, just a bit plainer on the outer armor.. but most importantly, if I was going to drop £300 on a FW titan, I would want to get some practice in first.. and I reckon at that price point you can afford to screw up a couple of these before getting on to one of them big boys from FW (god knows I'm far too scared to touch a FW titan!)
> 
> But then I don't think it's supposed to compete with the FW titans, at least I hope not if you know what I mean.. I just reckon it's pretty cool and as a non-player I'm not fussed about it being table legal..
> 
> ...


well one of my first fw models was a wahound and it was surprisingly easy to make. I didnt pin a thing. I planned to be able to pull it apart later to paint but that glue aint givin in.


----------



## Psydom (Jan 10, 2012)

ThoseKrazyKasrkin said:


> well one of my first fw models was a wahound and it was surprisingly easy to make. I didnt pin a thing. I planned to be able to pull it apart later to paint but that glue aint givin in.


Fair call, and I reckon I can build almost any model and do it justice, just not paint it to the standard that I think a £500 model is worthy of :wink:

So at Bitsandkits said, better than a FW titan? no.. but different and has it's place, yep.. it certainly does it for me!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i think the fact that its plastic and that size,makes it worth the purchase price, its got a look of warhammer about it, you could easily convert some imperial weapons on to it or add some icons and such, but that was its original use anyway, i remember when the guy put this on the forums a while ago when it was resin,the aim was clearly to make a knight titan without inviting GW legal over the threshold.

hopefully we will see FW do Knight rules (and models)for 30k/40k in the near future with the HH series, so this guy is gonna see alot of action as a proxy if that happens.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Gorgeous models- I'm not gonna lie, those things in my opinion trump the titans. A win-win!


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm definitely going to get a big one, but I also want one of the 4.5" models to replace the Dread Knight.


----------

